# your favorite rock band



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

whats your favorite rock band of all time? mine would have to be either KISS or TWISTED SISTER


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2006)

Queen, Guns and Roses, ACDC, Jefferson Starship, Black Sabbith


----------



## mrhnau (May 1, 2006)

queen, metallica, vengeance rising


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2006)

More punk, than rock.... but The Clash, NIN, Green Day.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Queen, Guns and Roses, ACDC, Jefferson Starship, Black Sabbith





			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> queen, metallica, vengeance rising


 
I think we're showing our age guys!!

Godsmack. Zepellin. Metallica (pre-black album: before they became wusses!)


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

Sugarloaf, AC/DC, Black sabbath, Metallica, Queen
Terry


----------



## KenpoTex (May 1, 2006)

Scorpions, Guns 'n' Roses, Triumph, Def Lepard, Poison...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I think we're showing our age guys!!
> 
> Godsmack. Zepellin. Metallica (pre-black album: before they became wusses!)


Well, you may be showing your age but Metallica are now celebrating their 20th so they're definitely doing something right, and you're obviously not so far off the mark for being a fan, yeah?  Actually, I'll take the black album over any of the rest, even MoP but then I've always been a sucker for great production 

I'm seeing Led Zepp and I'm thinking, are you guys AOR only, or do you care for the likes of the Foo Fighters, Chili Peppers, Radiohead, Muse and the whole gamut of rock? Me? I love it all, can't get enough! 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Well, you may be showing your age but Metallica are now celebrating their 20th so they're definitely doing something right, and you're obviously not so far off the mark for being a fan, yeah?  Actually, I'll take the black album over any of the rest, even MoP but then I've always been a sucker for great production
> 
> I'm seeing Led Zepp and I'm thinking, are you guys AOR only, or do you care for the likes of the Foo Fighters, Chili Peppers, Radiohead, Muse and the whole gamut of rock? Me? I love it all, can't get enough!
> 
> ...


 
Well...hello there, Jenna!

I just quickly listed some favorites. My taste does run much wider though. Linkin Park, Staind, Disturbed, Coheed & Cambria, Chili Peppers (as you mentioned). What I cannot stand is Country. I know this is America, the home of country music. But to me it is just red-neck noise. I also will find any excuse possible to not listen to rap, hip-hop, techno, trance, or any other musical genre that contains WAY to much bass to be consider good arrangement.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Actually, I'll take the black album over any of the rest, even MoP but then I've always been a sucker for great production...


I will agree that the production was excellent.  It is the material that, to me at least, denotes The Black Album as the decline of Metallica into mediocrity.   And it saddens me. :waah:


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I will agree that the production was excellent. It is the material that, to me at least, denotes The Black Album as the decline of Metallica into mediocrity. And it saddens me. :waah:


Are you one of those "fans" that would prefer Metallica just kept re-releasing Kill 'Em All? The Black Album marked the beginning of the band experimenting with their style. Any band with longevity has done this. Look at a few early Rush albums compared to the last few. 
Having said that, along with Metallica, my tastes run to bands like Godsmack, Corrosion of Conformity, Megadeth, Motorhead, G 'n R (before Axl turned primadonna), Mudvayne, Union Underground, Drowning Pool, Sabbath, Ozzy, Dio, SRV, Black Label Society, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Sevendust, and Anthrax, to name a few. And yes, I do like Kiss. I just think it's a shame that they've turned into such a joke. Gene Simmons would slap a Kiss logo on anything for the right price.
I'm not a big fan of country, although I have heard some good live country. Rap, R&B, Noise, Techno, Trance, and whatever you call trash like the White Stripes nauseate me.


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Well, you may be showing your age but Metallica are now celebrating their 20th so they're definitely doing something right, and you're obviously not so far off the mark for being a fan, yeah?  Actually, I'll take the black album over any of the rest, even MoP but then I've always been a sucker for great production
> 
> I'm seeing Led Zepp and I'm thinking, are you guys AOR only, or do you care for the likes of the Foo Fighters, Chili Peppers, Radiohead, Muse and the whole gamut of rock? Me? I love it all, can't get enough!
> 
> ...


 
I'd say the whole gamut of Rock.  Foo Fighters and Nickelback are prolly my fave new bands...but I haven't been listening to them for 25 years, so I'd have to give the nod to Rush as my all-time fave.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Are you one of those "fans" that would prefer Metallica just kept re-releasing Kill 'Em All? The Black Album marked the beginning of the band experimenting with their style. Any band with longevity has done this.


I knew this would turn into an "evolution of the artist" thing.  NO.  I am not one of those "fans".  Experimenting with a style is fine.  When you don't realize the experiment has gone awry, that's another story.  This is why I do not consider myself a current Metallica fan.  Can you honestly say that St. Anger was a decent body of work?  C'mon!

Alas, we are all entitled to our own opinions, and I appreciate you sharing your's Kreth!  I must agree with you on the G'nR thing.  Axl was a knob!


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

There's a great spectrum of rock tastes here new and old - you're ticking all the right boxes on my scorecard - and good for us all!! Black album really hit the sweet spot for me though I've still got a whole lotta love for Zepp oh and it'd be remiss of me not to big up Bruce and Iron Maiden!!

Where are you on White Zombie / Rob Zombie??

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

Of all time?

Rush...hands down.

Of most of the time?  Genesis (pre-And Then There Were Three), Queen, Kansas, Yes, Pogues, Wolfstone, Israel Houghton, DMB


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Where are you on White Zombie / Rob Zombie??


 
I like Zombie.


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

Lets not forget Edgar Winter, Ted Nugent, The Who, 10CC, Devo, Iron Butterfly just to name a few more here.
Terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 1, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine.  System of a Down.  Metallica.  Pantera.

Up and coming on my list:  Hatebreed, Black Label Society, Lamb of God

There are a lot...


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Rage Against the Machine. System of a Down. Metallica. Pantera.
> 
> Up and coming on my list: Hatebreed, Black Label Society, Lamb of God
> 
> There are a lot...


Nice list. Makes me think, are Queens of the Stone Age on your radar? I like that stuff, sort of weird!!

btw - I love that enigmatic name / avatar combination! 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I knew this would turn into an "evolution of the artist" thing. NO. I am not one of those "fans". Experimenting with a style is fine. When you don't realize the experiment has gone awry, that's another story. This is why I do not consider myself a current Metallica fan. Can you honestly say that St. Anger was a decent body of work? C'mon!


Actually Frantic ranks up there as one of my favorite Metallica songs. I don't know what Lars was thinking with the snare sound for the album though, the songs on the included DVD sound much better. I don't like everything on the latest albums, but then I never cared for Fight Fire With Fire from Ride The Lightning or Metal Militia from Kill 'Em All, for example.



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> There's a great spectrum of rock tastes here new and old - you're ticking all the right boxes on my scorecard - and good for us all!! Black album really hit the sweet spot for me though I've still got a whole lotta love for Zepp oh and it'd be remiss of me not to big up Bruce and Iron Maiden!!


I can't believe I forgot the Mighty Maiden. Up the Irons! I caught the first US date of Maiden's Brave New World tour with Halford, Queensryche, and Maiden. What a show, three of the best screamers in metal, in one night!



> Where are you on White Zombie / Rob Zombie??


I like Zombie. A friend of mine saw him live and said he runs out of gas, though.


----------



## mantis (May 1, 2006)

metallica (from 82-93 only)


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I didn't name all of my favorite rock bands because the list would be to long. but I like bands like foo fighters I like just about everything except for the bands like cradle of filth just don't like them to much but I like just about anything else


----------



## kamishinkan (May 1, 2006)

Van Halen (from start to finish....so far)
Loved many others 70's to 80's


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I can't believe I forgot the Mighty Maiden. Up the Irons! I caught the first US date of Maiden's Brave New World tour with Halford, Queensryche, and Maiden. What a show, three of the best screamers in metal, in one night!


Now that's one I would have liked! All sweaty hair in the moshpits, and the ears ringing and hearing diddly the day after, ha! I love it. What? 

But tell me this then, what do you slot in your machine when you're needing something slower / quieter, you know, just chillin with the lady or whatever?? None of the above I'm sure, right?

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

For just chillin'?..... any blues will do.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 1, 2006)

Kiss can be fun.  I'm a hxc kid so rock doesn't feature much in my record collection.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 1, 2006)

Pink Floyd; Aerosmith; Iron Maiden; AC/DC; Led Zeppelin, just to name a few...


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> For just chillin'?..... any blues will do.


I got Jeff Buckley on me phones here, he can just fade away into the night - or maybe that's just how I'm feeling. Does that float your boat at all? Or is that maybe too "switched on" for chillin out?

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> But tell me this then, what do you slot in your machine when you're needing something slower / quieter, you know, just chillin with the lady or whatever?? None of the above I'm sure, right?


Kenny Wayne Shepherd, SRV, Bad Company, Floyd...


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Metallica


----------



## bydand (May 2, 2006)

AC-DC, KISS, Quarashi, Queensryche, Nickelback.

For mellow - Nora Jones, Diana Krull, Pavarotti.

My music collection runs the complete spectrum from Acid Rock, to Punk, to 40's Country, and anything in between.


----------



## fireman00 (May 2, 2006)

Aerosmith
J Geils Band
Jeff Beck
Pat Travers
Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble (blues/ rock crossover)
The Pretenders
Van Halen (early)
Yes
ZZ Top

Other genres:
Country; Toby Keith, Brooks and Dunn, Big & Rich, Shania Twain
Blues; Freddie King, Jimmie Lee Vaughan, Kim Wilson, Charlie Musslewhite
Jazz; Shirley Scott


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 2, 2006)

My favorites are : Allman Bros.; anything by Eric Clapton; Grateful Dead; Led Zeppelin; and last but not least, DMB


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 4, 2006)

I like anything from classic rock to metal. 

Zep, Hendrix, AC/DC, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Eagles, Ozzy (new and old), Metallica (black album and before), Disturbed, Nickleback, Linkin park, SOD, Staind, ect. I have a wide range of bands I like, even 80's hair bands like Slaughter, Bon Jovi, Warrant, ect.

I do like the blues also. Stevie Ray Vaughan, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Richie Sambora (yes, the guitarist from Bon Jovi put out a really good blues album) to name a few.

I don't like country, rap, techno or dance music .... Well that pretty much leaves the above LOL.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 5, 2006)

My Favorite Rock Bands are:
AC/DC
KISS
Metallica
Poison
Green Day
Dio
Chicago
Skid Row
Motley Crue
Twisted Sister
Queen
The Beatles


----------



## Wes Tasker (May 5, 2006)

Queensryche
Slipknot
Mudvayne
Pantera
Rage Against the Machine
Iced Earth
Otep
Disturbed
Godsmack
Tool
Perfect Circle
Iron Maiden 
Black Sabbath (Ozzy only...)
Metallica (pre Black Album...)

Jenna,

Jeff Buckley was amazing in many ways....

-wes tasker


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

Rose Tatoo
The Angels
Ac/Dc
Live

just to name a few


----------



## Kreth (May 5, 2006)

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> Chicago


I think calling Chicago a "rock band" is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> More punk, than rock.... but The Clash, NIN, Green Day.


 
Forgot...

Jane's Addiction
The Cult
Chili Peppers
Ministry


----------



## beau_safken (May 5, 2006)

311


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

Of all time?  U2, probably.  I mean, they're not really 'pop rock', and I think they're a little more widely heard than the term 'alternative' would suggest... so I label 'em 'rock' by default.  Your mileage may vary, of course.  

I dig techno/electronica to some extent, but I'm also a big fan of shoegazing (Slowdive, My Bloody Valentine, Auburn Lull, Sigur Ros, Colfax Abbey, etc.).

Don't worry if you haven't heard of that kind of music... not a lot of people I talk to have.  

Also like Barenaked Ladies, Seal, Tears for Fears, and Better Than Ezra.  80s music has been finding it's way into my CD player, lately, too.


----------



## Jenna (May 5, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Forgot...
> 
> Jane's Addiction
> The Cult
> ...


Hey there HKphooey  Quicker than the human eye? Aye.

Janes Addiction, yeah, good call. The Cult! Wow you remember the Cult? Guns and Roses blah... Axl Rose was only ever a replicant Ian Astbury, gimme the Cult anyday!! Im liking your thinking here.

Anyone seen the vid for Chili Peppers Dani California?? I love it, its a real take on the Dave Grohl dressing-up video thing, in fact theyve taken all the classic rock bands off  everyone from the Pistols to Nirvana themselves.

Yr most obdt hmble srvt
Jenna


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

oh and I forgot,

The Northern Pikes


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2006)

Yay!  Northern Pikes!

YeeHaaaaw!


----------



## ed-swckf (May 5, 2006)

Looking at some of the bands people are putting i reckon i could get away with putting the pixies, maybe?


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Does Meatloaf count?


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Does Meatloaf count?



I think so.  Bat out of hell was a great album, IMO 

I still think I know all the words to every song!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 5, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Of all time?
> 
> Rush...hands down.
> 
> Of most of the time? Genesis (pre-And Then There Were Three), Queen, Kansas, Yes, Pogues, Wolfstone, Israel Houghton, DMB


 
I'd have to say you have good taste. For me: Queen, Kansas, Styx, Saga, old Toto, Zepp, Queensryche (older is better), and similar progressive rock with classical influence on structure and form.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 7, 2006)

I'd say older Metallica, Aerosmith, older Van Halen, Black Sabbath


----------



## Makalakumu (May 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden, Metallica, Pantera, Sabbath, etc.  People already named some of the bands that I like.  

However, my tastes in metal push way into the hard.  My favorite band EVER is Slayer.  I have every single album and I've been to a half dozen concerts.  I also like Slipknot, Soulfly, Sepultura, anything with a primal scream of pure rage.  I love to blast that **** and bust the **** out of my heavy bag until I'm lying on the floor exhausted.


----------



## Jenna (May 7, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Iron Maiden, Metallica, Pantera, Sabbath, etc. People already named some of the bands that I like.
> 
> However, my tastes in metal push way into the hard. My favorite band EVER is Slayer. I have every single album and I've been to a half dozen concerts. I also like Slipknot, Soulfly, Sepultura, anything with a primal scream of pure rage. I love to blast that **** and bust the **** out of my heavy bag until I'm lying on the floor exhausted.


Yay upnorthkyosa, woohoo  nobody mentioned Slipknot, you get the bonus prize, let me just open the envelope - it's a week butterfly hunting in the Congo, LOL 

Are Slipknot really real or just a textbook demonstration of publicity through inverse marketing (Marilyn Manson style) by the record company? Me? I don't care either way. Slipknot rule! I'm saying that and I got neither parents nor teachers nor pastors to rebel against, ha! 

And glad you didn't forget the Maiden. Of course I'd have to say that again. See? We can rock over this side of the pond too ya know!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (May 8, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Are Slipknot really real or just a textbook demonstration of publicity through inverse marketing (Marilyn Manson style) by the record company?


No comparison. I saw both Slipknot and Manson on Ozzfest a few years back. Manson was just boring ("Look at how shocking I can be! Look!"). Slipknot put on one hell of a set. I was amazed that with all those guys running around on stage, they never ran into each other...
My favorite Manson quote comes from Alice Cooper (paraphrased):
"Oh he uses a woman's name and wears make-up. How original..."


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 8, 2006)

two favorite bands would be Rush and U2, with Yes close in there...

I mean, I *did* learn to play bass listening to "Exit...Stage Left" over and over


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Sugarloaf and Stevie Ray Vougn, Iron Butterfly, Cream, foghat, Dr John and Dr Hook and the Medicine show, Traffic, just to name a few more.
Terry


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> No comparison. I saw both Slipknot and Manson on Ozzfest a few years back. Manson was just boring ("Look at how shocking I can be! Look!"). Slipknot put on one hell of a set. I was amazed that with all those guys running around on stage, they never ran into each other...
> My favorite Manson quote comes from Alice Cooper (paraphrased):
> "Oh he uses a woman's name and wears make-up. How original..."


Hey Master Kreth 
Yeah that sounds about right. And what's with Alice Cooper getting wise with age, ha! Although I like their stuff and I'll not be snobbish and say otherwise, I'm just not convinced by the "we're so bad..." image Manson have portrayed from day 1. Slipknot are just plain scary guys - but so much so that I can't believe they're really anything like normal muso's coming together to form a normal band. I don't know their history?? Maybe that's a given. They seem a bit too well mentored in the ways of the perverse and surreal or whatever you wanna call it - like someone's pulling their strings in a big Stephen-King-meets-Pop-Idol-winner sort of way, LOL.

Still, like I say, it doesn't matter to me I think the music stands up on its own.

And dude, you've got to explain your karaoke exploits per your subtitle, ha! Are you really a karaoke junkie? Or is it some sort of crazy "best of Megadeth" karaoke, or are you being ironic?  Excuse my ignorance, I am new!!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (May 8, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> And dude, you've got to explain your karaoke exploits per your subtitle, ha! Are you really a karaoke junkie? Or is it some sort of crazy "best of Megadeth" karaoke, or are you being ironic?  Excuse my ignorance, I am new!!


I've been singing karaoke for years. My avatar is from a local karaoke contest last summer. Unfortunately, I was given low originality scores for that round because the judges didn't realize that God of Thunder is a Kiss song. Apparently they thought I randomly decided to wear the make-up.
I did have a lot of fun seeing the looks on faces in the front row when I started spitting the fake blood... 
I also just started singing with a local rock/metal band called Conduct Unbecoming. We're playing a few songs at an open mic night next week. We do Metallica, 12 Stones, Godsmack, Priest, et al.


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I've been singing karaoke for years. My avatar is from a local karaoke contest last summer. Unfortunately, I was given low originality scores for that round because the judges didn't realize that God of Thunder is a Kiss song. Apparently they thought I randomly decided to wear the make-up.
> I did have a lot of fun seeing the looks on faces in the front row when I started spitting the fake blood...


Ha! ROFL !!! I'm giggling like a schoolkid at that description!! I'm picturing SO clearly. Classic stuff  


			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> I also just started singing with a local rock/metal band called Conduct Unbecoming. We're playing a few songs at an open mic night next week. We do Metallica, 12 Stones, Godsmack, Priest, et al.


Own stuff too? What are you on yourself? Does the karaoke imply vocals? If not, I'd guess you're drums?? Or maybe the you do a novel Jethro Tull thing on your piccolo in the middle of Breakin the Law, LOL?? Ha! Just jokin wid ya 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (May 8, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Own stuff too?


Well, when I said I just started, I meant that literally. I've been jamming with these guys for about three weeks. They have a couple of originals, we just haven't gotten around to them yet.


> What are you on yourself?


Alcohol, adrenalin, and the occasional Marlboro... :uhyeah:


----------

